Ask HN: Review my startup: http://thewallmachine.com - MKais
======
TimLeung
Clickable - <http://thewallmachine.com>

Pretty neat idea and certainly will make things fun for those that either
don't have time to boot up Photo Editing Software or the know how

------
dwhewitson
Nice. I've seen this done many times before but you seem to have nailed the
concept.

I think you should make the application's virtues more prominent on the
landing page though; what makes TWM better than all the others?

------
pkamb
The skewed screenshot is kinda weird... why not have that visible and full
size? Have it show a rotation of different "best of" images, to make it really
apparent what the site does.

~~~
MKais
good remark. we're working on a new home where there will visible parts of 4-5
'featured walls' and a list of 'trending walls' to increase our conversion
ratio

------
tgrass
Great design. Advertise on icanhazcheeseburger and you're golden.

~~~
MKais
i tried and but their paiment system accepts only cards from US, canada and UK
while i'm in Paris...weird or i'm missing something

------
danvoell
Who can be the first person to get a fake conversation posted on a major news
source? Sounds like a contest to me.

~~~
MKais
go for it! ;-)

